# Sinker Tamarack (Larch) Interest? PICS ADDED



## Final Strut (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a possible opportunity to acquire some sinker tamarack logs that have been submerged for 100+ years up here in the North country. I know Tamarack makes nice turkey calls but I was wondering if there would be any interest in some of this for other projects. I don't actually have to logs or any pics at this time I was just wondering if there would be enough interest to make it worth my time. I would cut it up into blanks of your desired size.

P.S. if I am in the wrong by posting this please let me know. I am new to this and didn't really see anything in the rules about inquiring about interest. I just don't want to start off by doing something wrong.

Here are a couple pics of a sample that I brought home tonight. I cut these from a piece that was about 6" in diameter and 24" long. The bigger blanks are all 2x2 and the smaller blanks are 1x1. I have now idea if all of it has this kind of coloring but I have a hunch that a good share of it does. There will be some bigger bowl size blanks if I go through with it. 

[attachment=4194]
[attachment=4196]


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 11, 2012)

*RE: Sinker Tamarack (Larch) Interest?*

Welcome, shake it off!

I suspect there'd be a bunch of interest, if it was cut up and pictured...

Barring that, I got nuthin'

p


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 11, 2012)

*RE: Sinker Tamarack (Larch) Interest?*

I would put money on it that if like txpaulie said that if you cut them into manageable shippable sizes and clearly show with pictures which pieces you are selling that people on here will jump all over it! :i_dunno:


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 12, 2012)

*RE: Sinker Tamarack (Larch) Interest?*

Sounds interesting, I know nothing about the wood but the origin is intriquing.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2012)

I added some pics to the original post. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> P.S. if I am in the wrong by posting this please let me know.



No foul at all. I moved your general inquiry post to the general woodworking section because the for sale section is only for selling. Trade for trading etc. So don't post this in the for sale section until you are actually offering something for sale. I have also merged both of your threads since they are the same thing. No big deal. 

Beautiful wood keep it coming.


----------



## phinds (Apr 13, 2012)

Strut, for some reason your posts each showed up twice. I've removed the dupes.


----------

